# Kommission fordert Bag Limit von 2 Dorschen



## torstenhtr (30. August 2019)

Der Vorschlag für die Verordnung des Rates ist nun hier zu finden:
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/resource....e9-992f-01aa75ed71a1.0007.02/DOC_1&format=PDF

Zitat S. 13, Artikel 7:

"*Maßnahmen für die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch in den Unterdivisionen 22-26*

(1) In der Freizeitfischerei dürfen in den Unterdivisionen 22-24 nicht mehr als zwei Exemplare Dorsch pro Fischer und Tag behalten werden.

(2) Die Freizeitfischerei ist in der Unterdivision 24 jenseits von sechs Seemeilen von den Basislinien und in den Unterdivisionen 25 und 26 verboten.

(3) Die Absätze1 und 2 lassen strengere nationale Maßnahmen unberührt"


----------



## Deep Down (4. September 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329198
> 
> _*Bedrohte Art? Die Quoten für Dorsche sollen stark gesenkt werden *_
> 
> Geht es  nach dem Willen der Kommission, kommen auf Angler und Angeltouristiker richtig schwere Zeiten zu. Heute veröffentlichte die Kommission ihre Vorschläge für die Fangquoten 2020 in der Ostsee. Bisher galt pro Angler und Tag ein Bag LImit von sieben Dorschen in der westlichen Ostsee - also dort, wo die allermeisten deutschen Angler fischen. Dies soll nächstes Jahr auf zwei Dorsche gekürzt werden. Gleichzeitig soll die Quote für die Berufsfischer ebenfalls deutlich um 68 % gesenkt werden. Damit werden Angler und Fischer prozentual gleich behandelt. Da die Angler allerdings letztes Jahr deutlich benachteiligt wurden, hält sogar Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Leiter des Thünen Instituts für Ostseefischerei und Mitglied des ICES, eine Senkung des Baglimits für nicht notwendig. Die Kommission geht mit ihrer Forderung also weit über die Empfehlung der Wissenschaftler hinaus.



Und da ist sie wieder: Bei jeder Erhöhung der Fangmengen benachteiligt und bei deren Herabsetzung gleichbehandelt!

Mit dieser Strategie verkürzt man die Fänge der Angler zunehmend. 

Im Ergebnis kommt man damit bereits faktisch einem Fangverbot nah bzw. führt so etwas zur Nichtmehrausübung der weiterhin auf dem Papier zulässigen Angelei. 
Damit  generiert die Fischereiwirtschaft ein weiteres Jahr Fänge, die der Dank dieser Beschränkung regelrecht vergrämt Angler nicht mehr fängt. 

Geile Nummer!


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2019)

naja, sie tun halt was für ihre Klientel-

guckt, wir haben  die Fangmengen reduziert
oder
guckt, wir habe die Fangmengen nicht nur für Euch , sondern wesentlich stärker für die Angler reduziert, die sind eh wie die Kormorane

das ließe sich fortsetzen, Ableitungen zu möglicher Klientel sind gewollt;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Und da ist sie wieder: Bei jeder Erhöhung der Fangmengen benachteiligt und bei deren Herabsetzung gleichbehandelt!
> 
> Mit dieser Strategie verkürzt man die Fänge der Angler zunehmend.
> 
> ...



genau so ist es. Nur keiner will es wahr haben, dass wir Spielball der Lobbyisten sind.
Die Fischereiindustrie erhöht sich auf unsere Kosten die Quoten und die Pseudonaturschützer springen auf um unser Hobby letztendlich ganz verbieten zu können.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Alles bonus mit dem Kabeljaubestand in der Ostsee? Oder geht es in Wirklichkeit darum, das letzte Hemd zwischen gewerblicher Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei (Angeln) gerechter zu verteilen?


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Jetzt mal unter uns Anglern... bei 2 Dorschen pro Angler Pro Tag ist das quasi der Sargnagel des Angeltourismus.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Jetzt mal ebenfalls unter uns: Die Ostsee Dorschpopulation auf einem wahrlich besorgniserregenden Niveau ist der Sargnagel des Angeltourismus. Ehe man das Fell verteilt, sollte man zunächst einmal schauen, ob es überhaupt einen Bären gibt, dessen Fell man verteilen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Ich habe es mal woanders geschrieben... ist aber keiner drauf ein gegangen. Vor nicht mal 2-3 Jahren hieß es, die Bestände haben sich erstaunlicherweise erholt. Viel Jungdorsch (20cm Fischlein) sei zu vernehmen. Und jetzt auf einmal wieder nix mehr?


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2019)

wenn ich mi die Fanggrößen anschaue und die ins Verhältnis setze zu den Größen, die ein Dorsch erreichen kann und mal hatte , dann brauche ich nicht darüber nachdenken, ob der Bestand in Ordnung ist;-))


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Dank Deiner Beobachtung steht definitiv und unwiderlegbar fest, dass die jetzt veröffentlichen wissenschaftlichen Zahlen so was von falsch sind und es in der Ostsee nur so wimmelt von Dorschen...


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dank Deiner Beobachtung steht definitiv und unwiderlegbar fest, dass die jetzt veröffentlichen wissenschaftlichen Zahlen so was von falsch sind und es in der Ostsee nur so wimmelt von Dorschen...



Den Sarkasmus kannst du dir sparen. Ich gebe nur das wieder, was in den vergangen Jahren - u.a. auch vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischere - geschrieben wurde. Man muss nur mal nach Berichten zw. 2016-2018 schauen. Da ist im Fazit von einer guten Entwicklung der Bestände die Rede. 

Z.B: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisc...s-dorsches.697.de.html?dram:article_id=390671

Ich zweifel die schlechten Bestände nicht an - ist eh alles auf dem Planeten maßlos überfischt - aber ich zweifel aber die ganze Berichtserstattung an zu den Beständen an. Auf einmal ist die Lager wieder Katastrophal und man erwägt ein Baglimit von 2 Dorschen.....


----------



## gründler (4. September 2019)

Seit Wochen werden von Kleinbooten extrem viele Mini Dorsche gefangen (ausser man Pilkt mit 200gr) und auch im LL wurden die letzten Wochen etliche Großdorsche gefangen und viele um 50-70cm.

Weiter machen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Den Sarkasmus kannst du dir sparen. Ich gebe nur das wieder, was in den vergangen Jahren - u.a. auch vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischere - geschrieben wurde. Man muss nur mal nach Berichten zw. 2016-2018 schauen. Da ist im Fazit von einer guten Entwicklung der Bestände die Rede.
> 
> Z.B: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisc...s-dorsches.697.de.html?dram:article_id=390671
> 
> Ich zweifel die schlechten Bestände nicht an - ist eh alles auf dem Planeten maßlos überfischt - aber ich zweifel aber die ganze Berichtserstattung an zu den Beständen an. Auf einmal ist die Lager wieder Katastrophal und man erwägt ein Baglimit von 2 Dorschen.....


Die guten Bestände 2017 und 18 dürften Ausdruck von Hoffnungen  oder Prognosen sein, die sich  nicht bestätigt haben. Und im Nachgang feststellt,  die Bestände waren bessere als gedacht, wird man wohl einem noch besseren Bestand vorfinen.  Im anderen Fall bleibt nur eine Lücke.

Ich bin erstaunt, mit welchem Elan hier die letzten Kakassen verteilt werden, statt sich um den Erhalt zu bemühen.

Ich kann diesen plumpen Futterneid nicht verstehen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Hat m.M. nichts mit Futterneid zu tun. Das wird so laufen wie in den letzten Jahren. Die Berufsfischerei wird kaum betroffen und zur Not gibts Subventionen. In den eher wirtschaftlich und industriell wenig ausgebauten Ecken an der Ostsee sind die Leidtragenden - neben den Anglern - die vom Tourismus und insb. vom Angeltourismus leben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

Die Dorschangler machen in den strukturarmen Bereichen an der Ostseeküste einen vernachlässigbar geringen Anteil aus. Das raubt hier keinem den Schlaf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Wußte gar nicht, dass der Tourismus von  Dorschanglern abhängt ...

Hat sich die Existenz von anderen Fischarten, die sehr interessant sind beangelt zu werden, noch nicht rumgesprochen?


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Dorschangler machen in den strukturarmen Bereichen an der Ostseeküste einen vernachlässigbar geringen Anteil aus. Das raubt hier keinem den Schlaf.


 
Prozentual gesehen, magst Recht haben...
Dennoch sind dann auch die letzten Angel Kutter unwiederbringlich verloren. Und somit eine langjährige Tradition.
Ich glaube kaum, dass die auf Herings- oder Plattfischfang umsatteln werden.
Am Ende ist das eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung.
Kein Angler von Außerhalb wird 500 km fahren und ggf. in SH oder MV übernachten ...um dann 40-50€ für Plattfisch oder Hering ausgeben


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Wie lange ist diese Tradition schon? Waren die Angelkutter vorher nicht Fischkutter?
Warum satteln die nicht auf andere Fischarten um?
Um wieviele Kutter handelt es sich denn?
Wer wird 500 km anfahren, wenn sie zwar unbeschränkt fangen dürfen, aber nichts mehr fangen können?

Es gibt vile Branchen und auch Einzelunternehmer, die umsatteln müssen, weil sie überholt, unrentabel, Konkurrenzverlierer sind, ganz aktuell sehr viele ...


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Weil Platte und Dorsch eben nicht ein und das selbe sind ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

Das Gejammer,  das es sich nicht mehr lohnt, kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.

Fast keine Ausprägung der Angelei hat was mit lohnen zu tun, im Sinne von Nennwert wieder nach Hause tragen.

Ganz im  Gegenteil viele Angler fordern heute catch and releasen ein, aber die Dorschangelei muss sich lohnen.

Dann sollen sie bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Wenn den Anglern die Kutterangelei so wichtig wäre, würde es heute noch mehr Kutter geht en, das Sterben hat ja schon lange vor dem Baglimit angefangen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele derer, die sich für den Erhalt Dr Kutter einsetzen,  waren denn in den letzten 5 Jahren mal auf einem Kutter zum Angeln?  Ich war schon über 25 Jahre nicht mehr mit dem Kutter draußen.

Wenn ich dorsch fangen will gehe ich im Winter zum Spinnfischen in die Brandung,  oder paddel mit dem Bellyboot raus, oder nutze ein Kleinboot. 

Da weiß ich aber schon im Vorfeld,  das mir keiner vor die Füße kotzt, weil er die Wirkung von Alkohol und Seegang im Zusammenspiel unterschätzt.  Auch bleibt mehr Zeit um angeln und weniger um neu zu montieren. 

Bei den Heringen ist die Kuh auch nicht vom Eis,  da droht das nächste Ungemach.......


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

Eben....Du stellst die richtige Frage: Um wie viele Kutter handelt es sich denn?
Ich kann mich erinnern, da war in Heiligenhafen alles voll von Angelkuttern.
Heute fährt von Flensburg bis Sassnitz nur noch eine Handvoll.
An jedem Kutter hängen Familienschicksale. Aber nicht nur Angelkutter geben auf, sondern auch Kleine Fischer.
Unterhalte dich mal mit denen.
Frage die doch mal was die davon halten, dass sich Fischerei nicht mehr lohnt.
Das Problem sind doch nicht die Angler und die paar Küstenfischer.
Das Problem sind die Fangschiffe welche den Meeresgrund umpflügen und tonnenweise Fisch vernichten.
Das Problem sind Schiffe die ihren Dreck über Bord kippen
Das Problem ist die Überdüngung der Felder
@Testudo 
ich weiß nicht was du von Berufswegen machst.  Ist am Ende auch egal. Was hälst du davon, wenn dir dein Arbeitgeber kündigt?
Natürlich muss sich Arbeit lohnen. Das für beide Seiten. Ein Kutterangler wird nun mal nicht auf Hering rausfahren.
Auch ich esse lieber eine Flunder/Scholle/Kliesche, als einen Dorsch.  Aber ich bin nicht die Masse der Angler.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast im Winter in die Brandung zu gehen: schön für Dich. Andere haben diese Möglichkeit nicht.
Schon weil sie die Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht kennen.
Und natürlich findet in den Köpfen der Angler eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung statt.
Wer das nicht zugibt, kann sich auch Wasser in die Badewanne einlassen und dort angeln.
Es geht doch auch gar nicht darum, dass man seine Kosten (München-Warnemünde und retour+Spesen und Übernachtung) reinbekommt.
Dazu ist Angeln eben ein Hobby. Ein Hobby rentiert sich in den seltensten Fällen.
Aber wenn ich auf einen Kutter gehe, dann will ich auch was fangen. Ob das nun 1 Dorsch ist oder 10...ist doch völlig egal. Es geht um das Erlebnis.
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, könnte ich auch eine Hafenrundfahrt machen.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. September 2019)

Raimund:


> Ehe man das Fell verteilt, sollte man zunächst einmal schauen, ob es überhaupt einen Bären gibt, dessen Fell man verteilen kann.



1. Wie detalliert hast du dich eingelesen in die Materie? Die westliche Dorschpopulation wurde wesentlich positiver als der Ostbestand bewertet, siehe ICES Advice 2019 [1]. Hier wurde eine Beibehaltung der Anglerquote angenommen.

2. Ebenfalls führte Dr. Zimmermann aus, dass eine weitere  Einschränkung für Angler nicht zielführend ist. Die aktuelle Empfehlung der Kommission für die kommerzielle Fischerei entspricht übrigens dem niedrigsten Wert aus dem ICES Advice.

3. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass extrem angelfeindliche Positionen in der EU-Kommission vorhanden sind (u.a. wollte man letztes Jahr schon nicht das Baglimit für Angler erhöhen).

--

Es hat auch weniger mit der "Fischereiwirtschaft" zu tun (Kommentar #3) - denn deren (zumindestens deutsche) Lobby steht auf Seiten der Angler, siehe Pressemeldung vom DFV:

*Ostseefischerei steht vor brutalem Strukturwandel*
https://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html

"[..] Freizeitfischerei ebenfalls betroffen Die vorgeschlagene Kürzung des Bag-Limits für den westlichen Dorsch auf zwei Dorsche pro Angler und Tag hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Freizeitfischerei. Die Angelkutter an der Ostseeküste werden bei diesem Bag-Limit ihren Betrieb einstellen müssen. Seit der Einführung des Bag-Limits von fünf Dorschen pro Angler und Tag vor zwei Jahren haben mehr als die Hälfte der Angelkutter aufgegeben. Nun droht die komplette Abwicklung dieser Branche, wenn das Bag-Limit auf zwei sinkt. Aber auch die Bootsvermieter, Angelgeschäfte und der Tourismus an der Ostseeküste werden diese Entscheidung zu spüren bekommen, denn Angler gehören zu den Touristen in der Küstenregion, die auch außerhalb der Saison an die Ostsee reisen. Breits jetzt gibt es Aussagen von Gästen, dass sie bei einem Bag-Limit von zwei Dorschen pro Tag nicht wiederkommen würden. [..]"

--

[1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Nochmals aus Interesse:

1) Um wieviele Angelkutter handelt es sich denn?

2) Als ich letztes Jahr in Dänemark war, gabe es mehr Kutterausfahrten auf Plattfische, Makrelen und Familienangeltouren als auf Dorsch. Warum ist das nicht mögliche Zukunft für die Kutter?


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Ich hoffe mal, dass Du Dich im Rahmen des Dir Möglichen eingelesen hast...


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

1. weiß ich nicht. Wenn es noch 10 sind ist es viel.
2. Dänemark ist nicht Deutschland. Die haben immer irgendwie Wasser in der Nähe. Maximal 100km sind zu fahren und dann hat man nasse Füße.
Fehmarn-München ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Auf Dorsch kann man Quasi das ganze Jahr rausfahren. Bei den anderen Fischen geht das nicht.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. September 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass Du Dich im Rahmen des Dir Möglichen eingelesen hast...



Ohne Probleme; aber ich kann es absolut nachvollziehen, wenn Geisteswissenschaftler damit Schwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Absolut. Judex non calculat. Vielleicht kennste den Spruch...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> 1. weiß ich nicht. Wenn es noch 10 sind ist es viel.
> 2. Dänemark ist nicht Deutschland. Die haben immer irgendwie Wasser in der Nähe. Maximal 100km sind zu fahren und dann hat man nasse Füße.
> Fehmarn-München ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Auf Dorsch kann man Quasi das ganze Jahr rausfahren. Bei den anderen Fischen geht das nicht.



Danke für die Antwort 

1) Max. 10 Kutter machen den Tourismus aus? Hier wird ja vom Tourismus und dem Angel-Tourimus angesprochen. Zum Angeltourismus: Als ich das letzte mal auf Fehmarn war, habe ich auch mit AB-Boardies auf Meerforelle geangelt, auf Plattfische. Der Angelladen vor Ort, auch ein Boardie, verkauft hauptsächlich Fliegenruten, Meerforellentackle, Brandungssachen ... .
An sich habe ich viele Angler dort getroffen, alle auf Fischarten nur nicht auf Dorsch.
10 Kutter sind der Angeltourismus? Wirklich?

2) In Dänemark sind nicht die Dänen auf Platte, Makrele rausgefahren, die Familien beim Familienkutterangelausflug waren ü90 % Deutsche Urlauber bzw. Angler, die für Platte, Makrele kommen.

Wenn ihr das Angeln und den Tourismus auf Dorsch einschränkt und das Angeln weiterhin totredet, dann kommt wirklich keiner mehr aus München;


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

Mir tun alle Menschen  leid,  die ihren Beruf nicht mehr ausüben können, deren Existenz auf der Kippe steht.

Aber soll man deren Interessen über die Schonung der Art stellen? 

Und wenn nicht, was ist in ein paar Jahren,  wenn wir dann Zustände haben, wie sie in Kanada wegen der Überfischung herrschten.  Zudem haben klimatische Einflüsse wohl auch zu dem Drama beigetragen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Gut das du Fehmarn ansprichst... war ich letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr für je eine Woche mit 4-5 Mann. Haben auf Dorsch, Platte und Hornhecht gefischt. Habe mich mit einigen dort unterhalten und seit Einführung des Baglimits sind schon einige Touris abgesprungen. Es war ohne Probleme möglich spontan noch Kleinboote zu bekommen. Sonst waren die immer schon im Vorjahr quasi ausgebucht..... Das ganze kannste dann weiter spinnen bis hin zur Zimmerbelegung usw. usw. Klar in den Hauptferienzeiten fällt das weniger ins Gewicht. Aber denke schon, dass gerade in den schwächeren Monaten die Betriebe mehr vom Angeltourismus betroffen sind, als viele denken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Den Sarkasmus kannst du dir sparen. Ich gebe nur das wieder, was in den vergangen Jahren - u.a. auch vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischere - geschrieben wurde. Man muss nur mal nach Berichten zw. 2016-2018 schauen. Da ist im Fazit von einer guten Entwicklung der Bestände die Rede.
> 
> Z.B: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisc...s-dorsches.697.de.html?dram:article_id=390671
> 
> Ich zweifel die schlechten Bestände nicht an - ist eh alles auf dem Planeten maßlos überfischt - aber ich zweifel aber die ganze Berichtserstattung an zu den Beständen an. Auf einmal ist die Lager wieder Katastrophal und man erwägt ein Baglimit von 2 Dorschen.....



Große Nachfrage, geringes Angebot, höherer Preis. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hinter der Rhetorik der EU auch ein bisschen diese wirtschaftliche Absicht verankert ist.



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Gejammer,  das es sich nicht mehr lohnt, kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.
> Dann sollen sie bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.



Bleibe sie bitte dort, wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. September 2019)

Hi,
es wird immer offensichtlicher, dass die Bestandsschäzungen nur sehr grob sein können und es bei den Prognosen erhebliche Schwankungen zu geben scheint. Vor ein paar Monaten war der Westdorsch angeblich noch auf einem sehr guten Weg und plötzlich soll der Bestand schlecht sein. 
Man darf bei den Dorschgrößen keine Atlantikmaßstäbe ansetzen. Ostseedorsche waren im Schnitt schon immer kleiner. Neben den Umwelteinflüssen hat die Fischereiindustrie mit großen Trawlern den größten Einfluss auf den Bestand. Der Einfluss der Angler ist dagegen gering. Sind die Bestände schlecht, fangen die Angler auch weniger. Dennoch sorgen Angler für einen nicht unerheblichen Umsatz, wovon an der Küste hunderte Menschen leben. Zerstört man den Kuttertourismus, wird das dem Dorschbestand nicht helfen. Zumal ja auch gerne das Baglimit als Argumentation für eine Quotenerhöhung (bzw. geringere Quotensenkung) genutzt wird. Ich bin für die schonende Befischung der Dorschbestände, es kann aber nicht sein, dass der Bestandsschutz als Vorwand dient, um eine Kürzung bei der Interessensvertretung vorzunehmen, die mit den geringsten Einfluss auf den schlechten (?) Zustand des Bestands hat. Ich will keine Verschwöhrungstheorien spinnen, aber kann es sein, dass nach dem drohenden Fangstop des Ostdorsches der Markt mit Westdorsch versorgt werden muss und daher die Angler massiv beschränkt werden, um die Quote für die industrielle Fischerei hoch zu halten?


----------



## torstenhtr (4. September 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Absolut. Judex non calculat. Vielleicht kennste den Spruch...



Ja, aber mal ernsthaft, das Interview mit Zimmermann wirst du sicher wahrgenommen haben.



> *GB: Heißt das, dass Sie eine Reduzierung des Bag Limits für Angler befürworten? *
> 
> *CZ:* Nein, aus *unserer Sicht kann das Bag Limit für Angler bei den sieben Dorschen pro Tag bleiben*. Wir haben schon letztes Jahr empfohlen, dass die Anglerquote an die der Berufsfischer gekoppelt wird. Das ist nicht geschehen, das Bag Limit ist weniger erhöht worden als die Quote. Vor dem Hintergrund finden wir, dass für Angler keine Änderung notwendig ist. Die Fänge werden aufgrund der schwachen Jahrgänge sowieso wieder schrumpfen. Allerdings gibt es aus unserer Sicht keinen Spielraum zur Erhöhung des Limits, wie dies teilweise gefordert wird.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2019)

Klar, über Netzwerk Angeln werde ich quasi aus erster Hand mit allem versorgt, was das Herz begehrt...


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber soll man deren Interessen über die Schonung der Art stellen?



Nein natürlich nicht.
Man (die Politik) sollte und muss darüber nachdenken, dass ein Aussperren der Angler der falsche Weg ist.
Angler sowie Küstenfischer haben den Dorsch nicht platt gemacht.
Der Hebel muss ganz woanders angesetzt werden.
Wir wäre es mit einem totalen Fangstop der Fischtrawler in der Ostsee?
Dem Hering gehts schlecht- dem Dorsch gehts schlecht...wo ist das Problem, den Verursacher mal an die Leine zu nehmen?





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1) Max. 10 Kutter machen den Tourismus aus? .....
> 10 Kutter sind der Angeltourismus? Wirklich?



Die 10 Kutter sind der traurige Rest.
Der traurige Rest einer total verfehlten Fischereipolitik.
Einer Politik, die untergraben von Lobbyisten ist.
Einer Politik die unfähige Minister (Hendriks) an der Spitze hatte.
Einer Politik mit Abgeordneten, die absolut keinen Plan haben. (mehr dazu bei Anglerdemo)
Natürlich machen die 10 Kutter keinen Angeltourismus mehr aus.
Aber denk doch einfach mal nach: was bringt es dem Staat wenn ein Trupp Bayern nach Fehmarn fährt?
Für 1000 Kilometer Sprit,Übernachtung, Angelerlaubnis, Köder, sonstiges Angelgedöns,Kutterausfahrt, Abends in der Kneipe sitzen und am nächsten Tag noch mal raus.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> 2) In Dänemark sind nicht die Dänen auf Platte, Makrele rausgefahren, die Familien beim Familienkutterangelausflug waren ü90 % Deutsche Urlauber bzw. Angler, die für Platte, Makrele kommen.
> 
> Wenn ihr das Angeln und den Tourismus auf Dorsch einschränkt und das Angeln weiterhin totredet, dann kommt wirklich keiner mehr aus München;



Mag sein das du das beobachtet hast. Ich behaupte aber: 90% der Angler fahren nach Langeland, um einen großen Dorsch zu fangen.
Das man dort auch Makrele, Plattfisch, Seelachs,Wittling und Hornhecht fangen kann, steht außer Frage
Nur ist eben Langeland nicht der Rest der Ostsee.
Ich kenne keinen Platz in der Ostsee, wo man auf so wenig Raum so eine Artenvielfalt fangen kann.
Weder vor Rügen, Kühlungsborn oder Fehmarn.


----------



## rippi (4. September 2019)

Man könnte die Ostsee trocken legen dann hätte sich das Problem mit den Dorschen, massiven Algenwachstum und Artensterben in der Ostsee erledigt. Zudem hätte man mehr landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche. Win-win-win-win-lose situation füt alle.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. September 2019)

Gut gedüngt ist der Boden ja schon.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> ir wäre es mit einem totalen Fangstop der Fischtrawler in der Ostsee?


Im Grunde gibt die vorgeschlagene Fangquote des ICES nichts anderes her, denn die vorgeschlagene Gesamtentnahme ist gerade mal für eine Fangfahrt eines größeren  Fangfabrikschiffes ausreichend. Einmal den Laderaum voll machen und die Quote ist ausgefischt, für die gesamte westliche Ostsee. 

Da bekommt man schon bedenken, wenn man an die Beifangmengen bei der befischen anderer Arten bedenkt, wie viel Dorsch da auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da bekommt man schon bedenken, wenn man an die Beifangmengen bei der befischen anderer Arten bedenkt, wie viel Dorsch da auf der Strecke bleibt.



Weil du es gerade ansprichst: für 1 KG Garnelen müssen 9 Kilo Fischbrut sterben.
Die sind einfach als Beifang bei der Garnelenfischerei in den Netzen.
Wir reden hier nicht von 3 Dorschen a 3 Kilo die sich im Netz verfangen, sondern von abertausenden Jungfischen, welche unwiederbringlich getötet werden.
Fische die auch dem Dorsch als Nahrung fehlen.


----------



## Deep Down (5. September 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Alles bonus mit dem Kabeljaubestand in der Ostsee? Oder geht es in Wirklichkeit darum, das letzte Hemd zwischen gewerblicher Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei (Angeln) gerechter zu verteilen?



Nö, es geht nicht um gerechte Verteilung. Es wird nur offensichtlich, was die Fischereiwirtschaft alles daran setzt, um weiterzumachen. Das dabei der letzte Fisch gefangen wird, ist denen egal und absehbar.
Wir Angler mit unseren Phantomfängen und daraufhin hochgerechneten Beständen, die es nie gegeben hat, nebst der für Angler eingeführten Quoten dienen da nur als beliebig jonglierbare Masse, um im Ergebnis deren Treiben zu sichern. Um mehr geht es nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Nö, es geht nicht um gerechte Verteilung. Es wird nur offensichtlich, was die Fischereiwirtschaft alles daran setzt, um weiterzumachen. Das dabei der letzte Fisch gefangen wird, ist denen egal und absehbar.
> Wir Angler mit unseren Phantomfängen und daraufhin hochgerechneten Beständen, die es nie gegeben hat, nebst der für Angler eingeführten Quoten dienen da nur als beliebig jonglierbare Masse, um im Ergebnis deren Treiben zu sichern. Um mehr geht es nicht.



Danke, Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Man muss sich nur mal die Baglimitpolitik seit Einführung genau betrachten.
Da kann man nur und ausschließlich zu genau zu diesem Schluss kommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal nach Berichten zw. 2016-2018 schauen. Da ist im Fazit von einer guten Entwicklung der Bestände die Rede.
> 
> Z.B: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisc...s-dorsches.697.de.html?dram:article_id=390671


Die Dorsche der westlichen Ostsee wachsen noch normal ab, weshalb ein einzelner starker Jahrgang bei den Quoten der letzten Jahre die Biomasse in einen guten Bereich anheben kann. Das ist so auch, abgesehen von der anfänglichen Überschätzung der 2016er  Dorsche, so eingetreten. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass noch kein weiterer Jahrgang aufkam, der den 2016er ablösen kann. Das grundlegende Problem sind also die Jahre nach 2016, die eben sehr unterdurchschnittlich verliefen. Das ist erst jetzt richtig absehbar und wird je schlimmer, desto größer die Lücke zwischen den starken Kohorten wird.


----------



## Deep Down (5. September 2019)

@Brillendorsch 
Es ist kaum erträglich, wenn man dieses Treiben erkannt hat und es sich in derartiger Klarheit bestätigt!


----------



## Zanderman (22. September 2019)

Moinsen,
Der (Ursprungs-)Grund dieser hier gerade stattfindenden Dsikussion ist doch wohl das Interview mit dem Leiter des Thünen instituts und das zu erwartende Baglimit das die EU wie auch immer festlegen mag auf der Ministerkonferenz.
Seit 1974 fahre ich (60 Jahre) ziemlich regelmässig mehrfach im Jahr  nach Langeland, seit der Wende auch immer wieder mal, wenigstens 2 x /Jahr nach Rügen.-Ich habe ein kleines Motorboot und angle saisonal auf Lachs (trollen) und Dorsch (trollen vor Rügen, pilken im Belt) und natürlich auch mal auf Platte.
Die Leute vom Thünen Institut tauchen in den letzten Jahren ja regelmässig in den Häfen auf und fragen uns Löcher in den Bauch, geben aber auch Antworten...Nach anfänglichem Misstrauen habe ich mittlerweile den Eindruck das hier ordentliche Arbeit gemacht wird, man fragt nicht nur nach Fangergebnissen sondern auch welche Aufwendungen man für seine Angelei hier betreibt, sowohl zeitlich wie auch finanziell...Viele Mitangler geben aber keine Auskunft oder reiten lieber mit dem Baron von Münchhausen...
Die Argumente die das Thünen Institut der Politik geliefert hat sprechen doch gegen eine Senkung des Baglimits im westlichen Teil der Ostsee...was die Politik daraus macht ist doch leider eine ganz andere Kanne Bier...
Jeder findet Begründungen warum es so Scheisse aussieht im Moment und in der Zukunft, fast jeder meint das nur er die richtige Position vertritt...
Ist nicht vielleicht der Ansatz richtig das viele Faktoren hier zusammenspielen können??
>Unsachgemässes Verarbeiten der Informationen durch unsere Politiker?
>Ein wenig mag Klein Greta recht haben.Sprich Klimawandel -mangelnder Wasseraustausch in der Ostsee mit allem was dazu gehört
>Auch das man die Großtrawler mit den Rollnetzen viel härter in die Pflicht nehmen müsste.
>Wachsende Nachfrage nach Fisch als Nahrungsmittel
>Deutlich effektivere Angelmethoden auch bei den Freizeitfischern dank Hightech wie Echolot mit "Ultrascan" und damit höherem Fangertrag (bitte erzählt nicht das sich alle an das Baglimit halten, ich sehe auf LL regelmässig volle Maurerbütt mit unzähligen Kleindorschen.Aber inzwischen wird zum Glück auch dort schärfer kontrolliert).
>Eine deutliche Zunahme des Angeltourismus. Spodsbjerg z.Bsp. war früher ein unbedeutender Hafen in dieser Beziehung, jetzt gibt es dort fast 100 Leihboote.....
>Rügen hat in der Saison kaum noch Platz für Sportboote
>Das Verbot von Catch&Release und diesen Peta-Schwachsinn

Ich denke, völlig subjektiv, wir können das Problem nicht alleine lösen...aber dazu beitragen das wir unsere Chancen (und die unserer Kinder) auf ein schönes Angelerlebnis nicht völlig ruinieren. Schaut nach Kanada, dort ist der Dorsch immer noch totgefischt...also lasst uns doch untermassige Dorsche schonend zurücksetzen  (dat merkt doch jeder erfahrene Angler wat er da gerade am Band hat..)Baglimit erfüllt ? O.K. dann gehen wir halt auf Platte wenn der Angeltag noch jung ist......Die Nebenerwerbsfischer werden sicherlich harte Zeiten vor sich haben, aber die handvoll Kutter mit Angeltouristen vor Langeland z. Bsp hätte sicherlich eine Chance wenn sie ihre Fahrten kombinieren würden ( warum nicht 2-3 Stunden auf Dorsch und dann nochmal auf Platte? die Wege sind kurz dort)....meckern ist immer einfach ...mit dem Finger zeigen auch....Lösungen müssen wir alle finden.......


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. September 2019)

Das Bag Limit erfüllt 2 Funktionen , die die Freizeitangler / Freizeitfischer betreffen:

erstens wird der Fang dieser Zielgruppe verkleinert.

zweitens wird allein durch die Existenz des Limits der Angeldruck gesenkt und somit die Entnahme.

Wer dem Baglimit mit dem Argument das "lohnt nicht mehr" kritisch gegenüber steht und dieses ablehnt ,

wird den Dorschbestand nicht mehr persönlich verkleinern - Abschreckung durch Fangverbote oberhalb des Limits.

Beide Funktionen erfüllen den Zweck der Abnahme des Entnahmedrucks durch Angler.

Somit ist das Baglimit effektiv.

Effektiv wäre ebenso ein kommerzielles Fangverbot auf diese Art ; das Nischenprodukt Ostseedorsch ist längst von der 

Marktdynamik ( Stichwort Alaska-Seelachs ) abgedrängt worden in die Nähe der Bedeutungslosigkeit.

Da wir wohl in einem Sozialstaat leben , könnten die Fischereibetriebe durch Subventionen ( künstlich ) am Leben gehalten werden.

Letztendlich kann der Anbieter , der sich flexibel zeigt , Stichwort andere Fischarten dem Gast zugänglich zu machen , bestehen ;

die Anderen eben nicht .

R.S.


----------

